# Statutory Declaration in USA for ACS



## Need_AUS_PR (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi All,

Good day. I am working in a reputed organisation as a full timer which is US based. I am in the process of applying PR to AUS. My current US based employer refused to provide the roles and responsibility certificate and as an alternate i was recommended to get a statutory declaration. Does anyone know how to get the same. 
Looks like in India i will get it done through a Government Stamp paper but not sure how to do it in US. 
Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Need_AUS_PR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good day. I am working in a reputed organisation as a full timer which is US based. I am in the process of applying PR to AUS. My current US based employer refused to provide the roles and responsibility certificate and as an alternate i was recommended to get a statutory declaration. Does anyone know how to get the same.
> Looks like in India i will get it done through a Government Stamp paper but not sure how to do it in US.
> ...


Here is ACS guideline:

*I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else?*
If you are Unable to Obtain an Employment Reference
If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a
third party official Statutory Declaration written by work colleague may be considered.
The Statutory Declaration must be written by a third party work colleague; NOT written by yourself.
Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration will be assessed as not suitable.
A Statutory Declaration written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you
and supply details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the
work colleague writing the Statutory Declaration be at a supervisory level.
Acceptance of Statutory Declarations in place of employment references will be subject to the
verification and discretion of the ACS and noted to the Department of Immigration and Border
Protection for authentication against fraud and plagiarism.
Important Note: Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration will be assessed as not suitable.
Self-references in the form of a Statutory Declaration cannot be accepted as evidence of employment. Statutory
Declarations must be written by a third party work colleague and signed by an authorised witness to be considered
suitable.
Statutory Declarations
A Statutory Declaration is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised
witness.
All Statutory Declarations must be clearly signed by an authorised witness to be considered for
assessment: List of Authorised Witnesses
Australian Statutory Declaration for use within Australia: Statutory Declaration
For Overseas Statutory Declaration,* please refer to the legal standard within the country you are applying from.*


----------



## Need_AUS_PR (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply. 
Does it need to be in a Stamp paper(Govt printed legal paper) or just an normal A4 Sheet wherein we can represent the roles and responsibilities and get it attested by a Notary Public. ??


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Need_AUS_PR said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> Does it need to be in a Stamp paper(Govt printed legal paper) or just an normal A4 Sheet wherein we can represent the roles and responsibilities and get it attested by a Notary Public. ??


Yes, do complete the SD as per the requirements and then get it attested by a Notary.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ajeet said:


> Yes, do complete the SD as per the requirements and then get it attested by a Notary.


as far as i know legal term for such paper in the US is affidavit, i heard people get issues when requesting SD in the US. (post here on the forum)


----------



## Need_AUS_PR (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies. So you mean to say that i can use the simple A4 sheet and write in a format and get it attested by a notary. 
If its otherwise please advise.

Also if you could provide me the sample SD to be used in US that would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## NeenaJohnBritto (Mar 16, 2017)

Need_AUS_PR said:


> Thanks for all your replies. So you mean to say that i can use the simple A4 sheet and write in a format and get it attested by a notary.
> If its otherwise please advise.
> 
> Also if you could provide me the sample SD to be used in US that would be really helpful. Thanks.


____________________________
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Have you got the statutary declaration. I am yet to get one. Is it enough to get my manager s signature in a A4 Sheet and attested by a notary public???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NeenaJohnBritto said:


> ____________________________
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




It has to follow a requested format. SD format differs from country to country - please check guidance. Usually a person signing will need to be present in front of notary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Need_AUS_PR said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> Does it need to be in a Stamp paper(Govt printed legal paper) or just an normal A4 Sheet wherein we can represent the roles and responsibilities and get it attested by a Notary Public. ??


There is no legal requirement for stamp paper. Just print the roles and responsibilities in the format specified by ACS on normal A4 sheet of paper. Bring your colleague (who will sign the statutory declaration) along with his passport to the notary office, ask him to sign it before notary and then get it attested by notary. That's all you need to do.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Need_AUS_PR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good day. I am working in a reputed organisation as a full timer which is US based. I am in the process of applying PR to AUS. My current US based employer refused to provide the roles and responsibility certificate and as an alternate i was recommended to get a statutory declaration. Does anyone know how to get the same.
> Looks like in India i will get it done through a Government Stamp paper but not sure how to do it in US.
> ...




Hi- Were you able to complete your ACS assessment? I am in the process of collecting my SD from my previous managers in the US....

Please let me know the process & the format you followed and update on your ACS assessment...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## myadav2784 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello,

Can you help me how you got an affidavit from a colleague?Whats the format you used and is it easy to get the notary for any documents.
I am also in the USA.Any lead would be helpful
Thanks
Manju


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Please help! I am in the same boat too and my current employer in USA does not provide VOE with roles and responsibilities.

1) Did you use any format for SD or just a A4 paper with RR and signature of manager along with notarising it ?

2) Did you use any stamp paper equivalent which is available in USA ?

Regards,
Harsh
<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Please help! I am in the same boat too and my current employer in USA does not provide VOE with roles and responsibilities.

1) Did you use any format for SD or just a A4 paper with RR and signature of manager along with notarising it ?

2) Did you use any stamp paper equivalent which is available in USA ?


----------

